# Windows 7 Weather gadget?



## 98uk

Are there any good sidebar weather gadgets for Windows 7 that people can suggest? I have the one that comes bundled, but it is awful. It never, ever has the right weather, it's like it randomly makes it up.

At the moment it says I am bathed in sun... where as it looks like it might rain soon. You cannot change the source either.

So, any other good sidebar gadgets for weather out there?


----------



## Lefty67

It takes weather from MSN. For me it seems pretty accurate

Haven't tried looking for any other ones, but if you find one, I'll check it out


----------



## 98uk

I would like one that uses BBC information, however, I did fine one but it's a nightmare to get it running on Windows 7 64bit


----------



## blupupher

weather.com has one that worked well for me.
But then again, the one that comes with Windows works also.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
weather.com has one that worked well for me.
But then again, the one that comes with Windows works also.

Not bad, works quite well. Shame it doesn't show a full 3 day forecast like the basic Windows one does.


----------



## drew630

I use the WeatherBug gadget. Has current stats, three day forecast (7 day after link), and current radar (animated after link).
http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDeta...deba&bt=1&pl=1


----------



## Darren9

I had the Met Office one running in vista 64, is that the one you tried? But I didn't like it much.


----------



## 98uk

Yea, I saw that. It's not particularly nice :/


----------



## 4.54billionyears

=rainmeter]Rainmeter weather skins after editing the weather.ini adding your own living location it works pretty nice.


----------



## Aqxea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*
> 
> =rainmeter]Rainmeter]http://customize.org/browse/power?sort_type=public_at&sort_order=DESC&search=weather&category[]=rainmeter]Rainmeter weather skins[/URL] after editing the weather.ini adding your own living location it works pretty nice.


What skin is this? And how do I replicate it? I just installed Rainmeter 3.0 on Win 7.


----------



## N2Gaming

Has any one had any problems with the weather gadget just not working. I have tried all the fixes listed online and nothing works and the cache file on my computer is empty.


----------

